# aquadecor



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

Aaaand more questions...who here has experience with Aquadecor? Any tips on installing the background? I am unsure which background I want to use since they all look good! Also, how does putting the intakes or outputs behind the background work? Wouldn't that limit the flow if the output is in the corner and pushing out water along the glass wall through the side of the background? Any input appreciated!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have not used an AquaDecor, but I do believe they have installation instructions on their website.

I would cut holes through the BG for both the intake and return. Generally, the supplier should provide sections of plastic mesh. These cover the holes you drill for intake water, which are silicone in. I did several 1.5" holes in inconspicuous areas. For the return you'll want to once again drill holes but near the top of the BG and the diameter of your return tubing. Just enough to fit your hose(s) but close enough to the surface to agitate the water. So your return plumbing comes through the BG, and your intake strainers sit behind, pulling water through your mesh covered holes. You'll need the BG set in the tank and plan from there.

I've seen way too many backgrounds out there where the user just flops the plumbing over the top. It defeats the purpose of having a BG, in my opinion.

I suggest visiting the DIY section of this forum and looking for old posts about installing backgrounds. Or, use the search function on the home page. Loads of old threads will pop up, along with a wealth of info.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do put the return over the top. You really can't see more if it than you could if you were viewing it through a hole. Just the diameter of the return.

You have to find a skinny place though...the 3D backgrounds have sections that won't allow the return to fit over it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I read what I wrote again and it's a bit confusing. I dug up this old photo. I have 4 holes cut at the top, all 5/8." These were my returns. The canister tubing was converted to pvc using barb fittings. The pvc fit through the BG and was flush against the front of the rock face. So nothing was in the tank. The holes are noticeable, if you're looking for them. 4 or 5 1.5" intake holes are in the BG under ledges and such. These are all covered with mesh.

https://flic.kr/p/iZEHM8


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I was nervous about putting it behind the BG myself. But I did, and it works pretty well. IME having it stubbed out a little works better(more surface area for debris to pass by) however, it works well enough behind the BG to keep the tank clean.

I put 3 vent holes in the BG to allow water to pass back and forth and a 2 inch hole for the intake

IMG_0961 by James Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

I have an Aquadecor background, and my experience is that they are very accommodating for any specifics you ask for. You probably already know this, but their backgrounds are made up of solid polystyrene blocks, so the back is flat and is designed to be siliconed to the back wall.

As such, if you want to have filter intakes and outlets, plan for where you want them to be placed, think about how much hollow area you want for the inlet and outlet pipework, etc. and then let Aquadecor know very clearly what the dimensions of the hollow areas need to be and where they need to be.

My tank has a built-in internal weir with bottom drilled holes for my sump pipework. I gave careful measurements of my weir, including where the overflow combs are and how tall they are. Florian was clear to understand all of this, and my background all fitted around the internal weir perfectly. The background also had an opening which came exactly up to the level of the bottom of my overflow combs. As long as you clear about what you want, they'll make it for you.


----------

